# Bats (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Created a few bats over the last couple of weeks. The large hanging bats have a 3 foot wingspan and the cloaked bat figurines are 17 inches tall. Guess I went a little batty.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Check it later.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The big ones look like they mean business and not in a good way for whomever they target. The little ones are goofily adorable


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Scott, I think this is one of my favorites. Very unique and Stolloweenic take on bats. Is there a story behind the bats in robes?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome! as is every single thing you make. You need a book of your work out.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Scott, those are so damn awesome!
I want to hug them.
Similiar to what heresjohnny said, they are Stolloween-ish pieces of art. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fan-dang-tastic!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Incredible! They have such a unique look to them. Awesome job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness gracious, those are certainly cute and creepy chiroptera. You have such a unique eye and as always they are wonderful!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> Scott, I think this is one of my favorites. Very unique and Stolloweenic take on bats. Is there a story behind the bats in robes?


No real story behind the robes. The figures are built on empty 2 liter pop bottles weighted with sand, and while I could have sculpted some sort of body I liked the idea of a burlap looking wrap...the robes are fabric coated in monster mud and the extra fabric around the bottom helps stabilize them. The robes also have sort of a straight-jacket vibe..and when viewed from the back their little wings are visible.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great stuff as usual!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

They are awesome! I like the bats.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pop.. Dang Yankee !!! Your projects are always amazing!!! Cute lil' guys!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awww... they're so cute.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I was thinking of something like these bats suspended from a hula-hoop which, in turn is held aloft by the motor for a disco/mirror ball. With the hula hoop painted a flat black, it would basically disappear at night, and if your strings (nylon line would work well for this) are long enough, it would put the hoop out of sight. The disco ball motor does a smooth, slow rotation, and it's silent too. You could have bats chasing ghosts, witches, etc.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awe! How sweet. I can never ignore anything bat related! Just adorable!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, those are freaking awesome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

A very good job on the bats, and as usual another great project you have created. I was wondering how your studio is doing? Have you been able to line up any classes yet?


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Marvelous ! Love them all


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

These guys look wonderful. I could see having them decorating the house year round. Stolloween you bring out the fun in Halloween.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

They look awesome! Very original!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

They are wonderful! I always enjoy seeing your work, you have a wonderful imagination!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dude these are awesome!, you are very talented M


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I don't think you've ever made something I DIDN'T like. I wish you could bottle up some of your talent and sell it. Thanks for always sharing.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Troll Wizard said:


> I was wondering how your studio is doing? Have you been able to line up any classes yet?


The studio is slowly building momentum, we've run a couple zombie workshops and are currently in the middle of a pumpkin building workshop. In the next couple of weeks we will get some good press including a feature in our local newspaper and an October article in a high end Great Lakes Bay Region Lifestyle magazine. On top of that I'm doing a Halloween Style Challenge for Home Depot...the results of that will be on the Home Depot website sometime in September or October. Also running a local pumpkin design contest with a very cool used bookstore called Sleepy Hollow here in Midland....things are good, this just may work  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG I absolutely love them with their red eyes!!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Great job on the bats. Love them!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fabulous job - love the bats!


----------

